# Flux photo transfert photo mono sens



## turbine38 (14 Février 2016)

Bonjour a tous, voila je souhaiterais profiter de l'affichage de mes photos  stocké sur mon moac mac mini sur mes différents appareils (aTV3, Ipad,Iphone4S), mais voila je suis contrains à un espace de stockage donc voici mes questionnement :

1- Est ce que le fait d'activer le flux d'un part et d'autre des mes appareil créer un sort de synchronisation a double sens ou juste une sorte d'affichage type streaming (sans solliciter l'espace de stockage de l'appareil distant) ??? Car j'ai tres peu de memoire sur mon iphone (8go) .

Si oui, Comment faire pour transférer automatiquement les photos prises depuis mon iphone ou ipad sur ma galerie placé sur mon mac mini ??? 

Merci a tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour le transfert des photos sur votre mac , vous pouvez le faire avec iCloud 
allez dans votre iPhone --> iCloud --> Photos--> Mon flux de photo et activez le

et dans le mac , préférence système  --> iCloud  --> Photos --> Cliquez sur le bouton Options et assurez-vous que Mon flux de photo est activé.


----------



## turbine38 (14 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour le transfert des photos sur votre mac , vous pouvez le faire avec iCloud
> allez dans votre iPhone --> iCloud --> Photos--> Mon flux de photo et activez le
> ...



Bonjour, et merci pour votre réponse, en faite je souhaite avoir un transfert automatiser à sens unique (de mon iphone vers mon mac , non l'envers faute d'espace sur mon iphone . Si j'active mon flux photo sur les deux appareil j'ai des photos qui apparaisse sur mon iphone dans le dossier dans le dossier "mon flux photo" et provienne de mon mac , ce qui je suppose grignote le stockage de cet appareil ; non ? 
merci a vous


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2016)

turbine38 a dit:


> Bonjour, et merci pour votre réponse, en faite je souhaite avoir un transfert automatiser à sens unique (de mon iphone vers mon mac , non l'envers faute d'espace sur mon iphone . Si j'active mon flux photo sur les deux appareil j'ai des photos qui apparaisse sur mon iphone dans le dossier dans le dossier "mon flux photo" et provienne de mon mac , ce qui je suppose grignote le stockage de cet appareil ; non ?
> merci a vous



Vous prenez des photos avec votre mac ? 

Ou vous avez des photos prisent avec un autre appareil qui son sur votre Mac ?


----------



## turbine38 (14 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous prenez des photos avec votre mac ?
> 
> Ou vous avez des photos prisent avec un autre appareil qui son sur votre Mac ?



Les photos sont prise, majoritairement avec mon iphone mais il m'arrive d'en faire aussi avec l'ipad . Pourquoi ? 

Est il possible d'exercer le transfert des photos de mon iphone vers mon mac ( sens unique ) ?

Merci


----------



## turbine38 (25 Février 2016)

[Bonjour quelqu'un aurait il une reponse pour moi si il vous plait ??? merci d'avance et bonne soirée a tous


----------



## jeff01 (29 Mars 2016)

Je confirme l'utilisation du flux de photo. Les photos qui viendront du mac ou de l'iPad et qui seront stockées dans le flux ne seront pas téléchargées sur ton iPhone sauf si tu les ouvres ou les copies.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

